# Cheese Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is a cheese platter made from maple and finished with Seal-A-Cell and then topped with Arm-R-Seal. It has a 6" marble center and a cheese knife to go with it. Handle was turned out of maple. It is 12 3/4" across. Sold it for $72.50. I have made and sold 5 of these so far and have orders for two more. The marble inserts are ordered so will turn the platters when they get in.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Hey that is one cool looking platter Bern. Nice design and well executed. I never saw one like that. Good idea. Mitch


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Very Nice Bernie - that type of work makes me want to get a lathe.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*C O O L !!*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I thought for one moment that buying a lathe and a few tools would enable me to produce work like that I would make the purchases tomorrow, but I'm wise enough to know that there is far more to it than that. I'm sure Bernie that you will keep on amazing us all.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

'bout time you put some cheese and crackers on it   

Are you including the glass dome in that price?

Always nice to see your work buddy.

Harry, you need a lathe to be complete.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

that is a really nice piece Bernie. Glad to see you up and running now I'm going to have to try one of them my self. If I can't get it do you give discounts nudge nudge.  Great work Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Bernie, great gift as well. 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. They are pretty easy to make but take a little while since you have to silicon seal in the marble. I let it set for at least 24 hrs.

Bob you can have the glass dome with the set for $82.50. I keep one or two around in case someone wants one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry, you need a lathe to be complete."

Bob, I'm sure you remember the state of my shed before you shamed me into a major two day clean-up, Just imagine adding the output of a lathe to that from all my other machines, but I am tempted!


----------

